# Uber Voice Prompts are using Ringer Sounds!



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

I've looked around and can't find any other threads about this.
Using a Android (samsung s9+). About a week ago when the Uber Partner app updated (jan 18, 2019 or so), it seems the app works very differently in terms of sounds.

I use a bluetooth headset which plays Media sounds. This gives me in-ear turn by turn directions when using Waze or if I have a DF set in uber. Additionally, when a rider sends a text, the app would also read it in my ear.
I typically have My ringer set to vibrate/silent.

Since the app update, if I have the Ringer volume set to Vibrate/silent, I hear nothing.
If the Ringer volume is enabled, all voice alerts (text messages, turn by turn, etc.) come to both My bluetooth and via the phone speaker; each will start low and fade in louder.
Having My riders hear turn by turn, or additional rider added or any number of other audible alerts is not the experience I want them to have, nor have they had in the 3 years of driving.

If you have iOS, your comments are welcome, but probably not as helpful. If you have Android and are not experiencing this, or if you have an idea on resolving, please let me know.


----------



## keep_lookingup (Jan 21, 2019)

I am experiencing the same thing on my LG Stylo 4. Since the app update the Uber app plays over the phone speakers and Google Maps turn by turn plays in my headset. Before the update both Google Maps and the Uber app would play in my headset. I like you don't want my riders to have this experience.
Doug


----------



## RadioRideShare (Jan 28, 2019)

I have Samsung S8. I noticed the same problem after I updated the driver app this past week. I'd be interested in a solution too.


----------



## qbaca (Jan 28, 2019)

StephenT said:


> I've looked around and can't find any other threads about this.
> Using a Android (samsung s9+). About a week ago when the Uber Partner app updated (jan 18, 2019 or so), it seems the app works very differently in terms of sounds.
> 
> I use a bluetooth headset which plays Media sounds. This gives me in-ear turn by turn directions when using Waze or if I have a DF set in uber. Additionally, when a rider sends a text, the app would also read it in my ear.
> ...


----------



## qbaca (Jan 28, 2019)

I'm having the same problem with Samsung S7, sound through the speaker and bypassing the headset jack, only controllable with ringer volume. I called support and got no help there, stock questions from whatever their sheet says...I'm hoping enough folks report this that it gets dealt with soon


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Same problem here. Turn by turn both Blutooth and phone speaker. Has to be the last update they screwed the pooch on. Lyft turn by turn is Blutooth only.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

It's getting quite annoying now.
Why would they screw this up?


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

Just a fyi - I got annoyed beyond posting here and actually revised my review on the Google Play store.
Knocking off a couple more stars. I got this response:

_*Developer response:*
Hi Stephen, this certainly sounds like a frustrating experience. We want to look into this issue for you. Please send a quick note to t.uber.com/drivercontact so we can follow up with you. Also, have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling the app? Be sure to do this for the best usage of the Uber app._​
So I followed the link and submitted a 'complaint' via Uber's silly support site; because I had already Restarted my phone, uninstalled and reinstalled the app, and did a ceremony in the backyard under the full moon.
And I got this response back:

_Contact us for driver support 
· 
Hi xxxxxxx,

We understand this may be upsetting for you. Please know, we are aware of this issue and appreciate your patience as we work to resolve this as quickly as possible.

Thank you for your understanding.
*Sent by zm on Wednesday, January 30, 2019 at 11:03:02 PM*_​
I've seen Uber push out new updates quicker before, so this obviously a priority. 
My Android phone had no OS updates between these releases of their app, somewhere a programmer thought it would be a good idea to change the output option. For a "Technology Company" I am continuously baffled by their programmatic choices and execution of said technology.

Uber is so tied to the ridiculous 5-Star Rating, hit them where it hurts with your own Google Play Review


----------



## AlmostJaded (Jan 25, 2019)

Thank GOD it's not just me. Of COURSE this would happen coincidentally right when I switched phones - so I've been blaming the device (everything worked perfectly on my S7, problem popped up on my Pixel 2 XL) - my S7 probably hadn't gotten the most recent Uber update, whereas the new phone updated everything in it during the transfer.

This is maddening. I prefer the native nav because in Las Vegas, 3rd party nav doesn't know all the little intricacies of specific event pickup and dropoff points at convention centers and casino properties whereas the native nav is usually kept pretty up to date with these changes.

Guess I'll have to play it by ear and use Google maps until Uber fixes this.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Change the settings in the app


----------



## Avatarded (Feb 5, 2019)

Hello guys,

Just signed up for forum ( for the same reason!!)
Week ego the same thing happened to me. I have small BT speaker and Android ZTE MAX phone, using for turn by turn GPS directions, using UBER navigation, for 2 years have no problem. Suddenly, week ego, I started to have audio from the speaker and phone same time. Very annoying and riders continuously asking what is going on, it is sound like echo. Was poking around of settings of UBER app and phone but could not eliminate this effect. How to prevent phone from talking after pairing speaker and BT "ON"? Any ideas what to do?

My regards to all !


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Change the settings in the app
> View attachment 295000


Thanks I think we are aware of the Settings in the app.
The app for several months had appropriately sent audio (turn by turn, reading sms, etc) through as a "Media Content" sound. Suddenly they decided to assign it as a Ringer. I still want the Turn by turn, so I must silence the Ringer Volume, but leave the Media volume turned up to hear in My bluetooth.
Even still, the sounds come in at a low volume and increase as they play getting louder. Very annoying.


----------



## AlmostJaded (Jan 25, 2019)

Kodyhead - we all know how to do that, but I WANT voice. I prefer not to look down at my screen while driving.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Multiple threads are popping up on this issue. I'm suggesting that all of us file separate complaints to burn this fire under Uber's butt to fix this nonsense: http://t.uber.com/drivercontact


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

AlmostJaded said:


> Kodyhead - we all know how to do that, but I WANT voice. I prefer not to look down at my screen while driving.


My bad, I have a Samsung s9+ too I dont have Issues and it auto updates


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> My bad, I have a Samsung s9+ too I dont have Issues and it auto updates


That's the phone I have also, but I do have that annoying voice issue... 
I'm running 4.206.10003


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

KD_LA said:


> That's the phone I have also, but I do have that annoying voice issue...
> I'm running 4.206.10003


I started this thread and also strongly recommend others open tickets and light a fire under Uber's behind.
I have a GS9+ and the same version 4.206.10003, which updated a few days ago. The issue started 2 or 3 updates ago and 
the fix should have been pushed out by now for any decent software development house.

In due diligence, I cleared my cache, removed all program related files/storage, uninstalled, rebooted and have now just reinstalled and setup the app once more. I will test this afternoon if it acts different, but I believe it was a conscious programming choice to use a different audio stream (ringer) starting with the early January release. 
Kodyhead doesn't have the issue because in the app he doesn't have those options enabled. However some of us have had those enabled since they were available and they worked as expected - nothing out of the main phone speaker when a bluetooth media compatible device is paired and connected. Instead of playing both through the BT device and the speaker.

I do get this if you pair your phone to your in-car bluetooth, but I quickly realized that was a poor option for driving passengers around as if I didn't have the phone/bt input selected I wouldn't hear the audio prompts and the phone liked to reconnect every time I got in or started the engine.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I use several bluetooth devices btw.

Also I feel like every time the app updates I have to change it back to the settings I want mostly the voice navigation or speed limit to off. This morning I accepted a ride and when I arrived noticed it was an x ride which I cancelled since I don't do anything lower than xl

However I don't monitor the updates


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

StephenT said:


> I've looked around and can't find any other threads about this.
> Using a Android (samsung s9+). About a week ago when the Uber Partner app updated (jan 18, 2019 or so), it seems the app works very differently in terms of sounds.
> 
> I use a bluetooth headset which plays Media sounds. This gives me in-ear turn by turn directions when using Waze or if I have a DF set in uber. Additionally, when a rider sends a text, the app would also read it in my ear.
> ...


.... and the latest update [late May 2019] has the frizzin issue back again.
Uber is a Technology Company. That's the kool-aid. So it is no wonder they continue to lose billions of dollars every quarter.
If anyone has a link to the APK I'll take it. I really really try to not sideload apps, but I absolutely can't use the Uber Partner/Driver app without silencing my phone because any sound from the app comes out of the speaker as if it were a "Ring" event. That means on My GS9+ the initial words are slightly muted and get louder (with an echo effect). If I have my BT in use (which I always do while driving), I get it via BT as well, but a half second delayed from the phone's speaker.


----------

